# Oddities



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Having a little time to surf around this evening I've been looking at some of the deer our members have taken so far this year. I just read a post with some pictures of an Ashtabula county buck that one of our members killed recently that was quite odd and very unique. So has anyone else killed what would qualify as an oddity or maybe just a really unique non-typical? Let's see them! They don't have to be from this year or even dead for that matter, trail cam pics would be cool too! I find the odd ones far more interesting than the standard typical type rack! Here is mine from 2009:


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

He is unique! Where did you get the smaller Ohio shaped plaques?


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

We had two bucks running around the last couple of years that had one typical antler and the other grew straight down around its nose. They were only small 6 pointers, but I swore if I ever saw one, I'm going to harvest them just for character sake. Dad and I call them the face-mask bucks.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

mpd5094 said:


> He is unique! Where did you get the smaller Ohio shaped plaques?


I make those myself. I think they really tie the wall together.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I like those. Do you sell them?


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I would love to have my freak mounted on that board pm me if your interested in making/ selling me one 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Never really gave much thought to selling them, I didn't make that big one my taxidermist get's them from somewhere. But the small ones I make here. Does $10 sound fair? I have a couple made up and stained already just let me know.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

saugeyesam said:


> Never really gave much thought to selling them, I didn't make that big one my taxidermist get's them from somewhere. But the small ones I make here. Does $10 sound fair? I have a couple made up and stained already just let me know.


Will do! Thanks! I think $10.00 sounds great.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Have only killed very typical bucks but i really am into unique ones! Got a trail cam pic of a very unique "alien" buck that i hopefully geta crack at!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Hope you get him too,he looks cool but I bet a frontal view on a board would give him justice.Good Luck getting him.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

thats a cool buck hope you get your shot, and i too have been useing the ohio state mount to for years there are a few shots in my photo pix on pag 4or5 with the guy in the boat just to the lefy you will see the two mounts the bigger ones are harder and more to make mine are white oak


----------



## anglermama (Mar 12, 2010)

Hubby got this last season. Altogether with the stickers, it is a 10 point! 6in. base on each beam. The thing was a beast! [/ATTACH]


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

What about this old guy? He is about as odd as I've seen.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool bucks...thanks for sharing.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Those are some awesome and interesting deer keep'em coming!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

A buddy of mine shot this one a few years ago. It had three antlers/horns growing out of it's head:











Here's another odd one:


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hope this cornball makes it thru till next year, ill put some effort into getting him and then hes going right beside this one


----------



## hulapopper87 (Sep 5, 2008)

When you tell someone you shot a 13 pt., this probably isn't what they invision. Pretty Crazy.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Hula...the second buck I shot was a basket rack 10 point. It was my second buck and it was bigger than the 4 point I shot the year before. I ran to my dad's stand to tell him I had a 10 point down, but didn't hang around to explain or describe the buck. He finally caught up with me and gave me a look like "what the heck?" We still laugh about that story to this day. He always jokes that he thought I had a monster mature buck on the ground, but when he saw the 1.5 yr. old buck laying on the logging road, he didn't know what to think.


----------

